
Notre Dame on Fire - hestefisk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/15/notre-dame-fire-paris-france-cathedral
======
Shelnutt2
dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19666991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19666991)

